# Limb ReAnimator



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Snuck in between many home events going on, I put this together. The limb is from eBay for $15, the computer parts I took from a scrap box, everything else are things I found in the garage. It's going to be part of my mad scientist area.

I purposely made it look flimsy, rushed, and desperate to seem like only someone really crazy would try this.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Creepy (in a good way)!


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Love it!! Will there be a guy running this lab?


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

This will make a great addition to your lab!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Perfect for a mad scientist lab area. Looks great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The ToTs are going to love this one


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool looking


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

WOW NICE- what would be cool if it would shake


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job! love the details!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Awesome job !!!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Nice


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

This is pretty cool. If you threw a little animation into it it would be killer.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That is a good looking prop.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

This looks great!!!Good job


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Love it! I did something similar a few years ago with a fish tank, rubber brain, wires and an old oscilloscope.

I love mad science.


----------

